# Make Firefox FASTER if you have broadband



## ReformedWretch (Dec 29, 2004)

I did this and it works!

Takem from http://www.hackaday.com/

It works well

forevergeek.com has a useful guide on speeding up firefox for broadband users. basically after getting to the hidden config settings you set the browser to request more data that it usually does.

1.Type "œabout:config" into the address bar and hit return. Scroll down and look for the following entries:

network.http.pipelining network.http.proxy.pipelining network.http.pipelining.maxrequests

Normally the browser will make one request to a web page at a time. When you enable pipelining it will make several at once, which really speeds up page loading.

2. Alter the entries as follows:

Set "œnetwork.http.pipelining" to "œtrue"

Set "œnetwork.http.proxy.pipelining" to "œtrue"

Set "œnetwork.http.pipelining.maxrequests" to some number like 30. This means it will make 30 requests at once.

3. Lastly right-click anywhere and select New-> Integer. Name it "œnglayout.initialpaint.delay" and set its value to "œ0". This value is the amount of time the browser waits before it acts on information it receives.

browser.turbo.enabled True

If you´re using a broadband connection you´ll load pages MUCH faster now!


----------



## Scott Bushey (Dec 29, 2004)

Adam,
Did you see this?

Posted Dec 26, 2004, 7:14 PM ET by Rob 
...some sites will ban you for doing this. You are basically making about a million connectiong to a server which will eventually make it crash.

Yeah, but whatever. Have fun.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Dec 29, 2004)

No, I didn't see that


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 29, 2004)

Here was another comments:



> Just an FYI, Internet Explorer actually already does this. However, i believe it does only 4 by default. There are tons of hacks for IE that explain how to increase the number of files you can download from 4 to xx.
> 
> Dont get me wrong though, im frefox all the way... Just thought I would bring in a little bit of clarity



I personally use 8.

And please note this:


> The second change, setting the initial paint delay at zero, may get you some content on the screen faster, but it's worth noting that it will dramatically slow down the time it takes the entire page to display. Here's what's going on. Gecko, Firefox's rendering engine, is trying to optimize between the cost of waiting for a bit more data versus doing more painting and reflows as new data comes in. Waiting a bit longer before it starts painting the page gives Gecko a chance to receive more content before chewing up CPU cycles to render and reflow the document. If you drop this value down to zero or near zero, that means you'll see the page start displaying a bit earlier, but not having received much data in that short interval, you'll have a lot more paint and reflow cycles to complete rendering of the page.



So I leave initialpaintdelay to 250 (milliseconds)


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Dec 30, 2004)

Great. I read all the other stuff AFTER making the changes.


----------



## Bryan (Dec 30, 2004)

Or you can always download a program like Tweak Network Settings wich you simply type in the number you want. Like Fred I have it set to 8.

Bryan
The Zombie


----------

